# New 260fl



## B&D (Jul 22, 2007)

Picked up our new 260FL Thursday to hit the campground that same evening for a long overdue weekend....HUGE change from our old 23RS, much more space and found it a tad easier to tow even though its 1500# heavier. Floor plan is awesome and having the 2 side slides creates a home away from home...hard to say we are "camping" now.

Simply said...Love it!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats of the new camper!! Hope you are staying dry in it-- what campground are you at? We're neighbors--- we are in Armada!!


----------



## B&D (Jul 22, 2007)

leaderdogmom said:


> Congrats of the new camper!! Hope you are staying dry in it-- what campground are you at? We're neighbors--- we are in Armada!!


Lake Huron Campground just north of Port Sanilac. We took our maiden voyage in the 23RS at this campground at the recommendation of a friend, the kids love this place as do we. Short distance from home, so its still a get away!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

We were there one of the first weekends they were open, paid $39 for the whole weekend. It looked like it was going to be nice once the grass and trees grew! I liked the idea of being able to get pizza right in the campground. How did you fare with all of the storms last night? I told DH at 3am I was glad we weren't camping in these storms! Lapeer-Almont area had almost 6" of rain last nite. Have a safe trip home. We should try to get a SE michigan rally together--Lake Huron CG might be a good place.


----------



## B&D (Jul 22, 2007)

leaderdogmom said:


> We were there one of the first weekends they were open, paid $39 for the whole weekend. It looked like it was going to be nice once the grass and trees grew! I liked the idea of being able to get pizza right in the campground. How did you fare with all of the storms last night? I told DH at 3am I was glad we weren't camping in these storms! Lapeer-Almont area had almost 6" of rain last nite. Have a safe trip home. We should try to get a SE michigan rally together--Lake Huron CG might be a good place.


We faired very well, slept like a baby.

You know your 5'er is what we "really" wanted to get right down to model and color, but alas, no truck. The babies sound special, ours are likely the size of your dog's feet...yip and yap.

The campground has matured well, grass is in, and its still extremely clean. Cannot say the trees are huge, though.

A rally would be cool!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

glad the storms weren't too bad for you. our house shook with the loud thunder. we love our fiver, only used it 2x so far. this year is very busy with our DD getting married next month and the construction of a new barn. we should have more free time after that. hopefully will get in one or two more trips this year. Don is retired but I'm not







last year we bought our diesel just so we could get a fiver. Don got a job at Serra Pontiac just so he could get a good price!! he quit when he paid it off! we love the layout of the 321 frl. it's so nice I almost feel a little guilty---almost! well, I'm off to go out on my son's boat with him and grandson. we'll definitly have to plan on a rally around here.


----------

